
Why is e^(pi I) = -1? - stopachka
https://www.math.toronto.edu/mathnet/questionCorner/epii.html
======
WoahNoun
The power series definition and deMoivre formula is cool and it makes sense,
but it frankly unsatisfying as an intuitive reason. I like to think of it in
terms of rotations and velocity. This stack overflow answer gives a great
intuitive reason for why e^(pi I) = -1.

[https://math.stackexchange.com/a/27051](https://math.stackexchange.com/a/27051)

